# Berlin?



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Anyone checked out Berlin lately?


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Nope....what about the beach at Milton? U wanna go when there's some ice there?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

ballast said:


> Nope....what about the beach at Milton? U wanna go when there's some ice there?


I've never ice fished Milton. But I'd be willing to give it a shot. I haven't fished the road bed at Berlin in a couple years But I caught some good fish the last time I did and I'd like to try again.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Did a drive around Milton and Berlin today at @ 1100 AM. Seen one red tent on Milton maybe 50yds out from boat launch at pointview. No one was at Berlin. Both lakes were completely locked up except for right in front of gates at Milton. Not saying ice is safe just saying there is ice on both lakes.


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

yeah i caught some pigs from Berlin a few yrs back .Just dont want to fall thru alone .Might try Mon


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

how much ice u got out there at berlin


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Way to go NoWake!!! My favorite part of that picture? The handle of your spud bar in there!!!! Way to explore safely!!!


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

blueguy140 said:


> how much ice u got out there at berlin


about 4 ''


----------

